# looking for KKA members



## Muwubu16858 (Apr 20, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there was a member of the Korea Karate-Do Association (Kong Soo Do Jidokwan) which was founded by Jidokwan co-founder Yoon, Kwai Byung.


----------



## Miles (Apr 21, 2007)

There is a Korea Karate Association which is a member of the World Karate Federation.  Here is the contact information:
*brivation: * KOR*President: Mr. Jeang Do-Mo*
*Address:* 829-8 Man Duk-Dong, Buk-Gu - Busan -  616-111
*Phone: *+82-51-555-5301 
*Fax:* +82-51-555-5302 
*E-Mail: karate-korea@hanmail.net *
*Web Page: www.karatedo.or.kr*



The Jidokwan became one of the strongest members of the Korea Taekwondo Association, which is still in existence though it is the member national association of the World Taekwondo Federation.



Miles


----------



## Muwubu16858 (May 1, 2007)

I know of that Fed, but I'm talking about the organization ran by Yoon, Kwai Byung, and his successor after GM Yoon's death in 2003. The Korean Karate-do Association used the Jidokwan name, as he was its co-founder before the split to taekwondo. Although small, it continues to thrive in Korea under a GrandMaster Chun, who is Yoon Kwai Byung's successor.


----------

